# After Market GPS Question



## rnasnsptrn (May 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried this system? Comments from anyone???

OEM Upgrade Multimedia GPS Navigation System with Bluetooth for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay

Thanks!
John


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Seems like there are more & more NAV+ systems coming out that fit the Cruze (have not personally seen this listing before)... unfortunately none really are a true OEM, despite this listing stating it is OEM. The OEM NAV system runs just over $1000 (OE models are about the same cost) and does not have the movie playback, picture viewing, 'e-book', reverse cam, etc. Though I think these features are better than OEM you still have to retain the stock Info Unit for them to function... I don't see any mention of retaining steering wheel functions, but I suspect that is moot since the OEM display still needs to exist. I do like the clean look of the software and doesn't look "cartoonish" as another CT member likes to put it. Wonder why the Chevrolet bow tie is not in the home screen like the Honda "H" is in one of the pics?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I do like how the cubby on the dash is used to hold the stock screen!










EDIT: This made me LOL. "If you are going to upgrade your car stereo, this is a good try."


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I do like how the cubby on the dash is used to hold the stock screen!
> 
> EDIT: This made me LOL. "If you are going to upgrade your car stereo, this is a good try."


Yes, they at least don't make you bury it inside the dash like some other systems suggest you do with the stock display :th_dblthumb2:... there are about two other aftermarkets I've seen come and go that provide the center bezel for the stock display.

You gotta hand it to them though... they do try as they may to get the English correct, but sometimes it's hard not to chuckle now and then. :eusa_clap:


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

if ur going for Chinese...get the roadrover one


----------



## rnasnsptrn (May 20, 2012)

Thanks go all...will check out the RoadRover. I liked the idea that it didn't mess with the existing CD and other functions, having read where others have you 'bury' the original display under the dash.

I also have to chuckle at the English too (ok, so I'm a grammar freak). At the same time, when I realize how frequently I am misunderstood using my own native language, I have to say hat's off for trying... you won't see ME posting in Asian characters (Japanese, Korean, Chinese, etc.)!!!

I may just pull the trigger on this one - but will check RoadRover for sure...and will post findings either way.

John


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

These all say they are 7" displays. has anyone tried installing an 7" android tablet (something like the galaxy 7 or the soon to be released nexus 7) in this spot. By moving the dot matrix display to the top of the dash as shown in the picture and installing the Camaro PDIM as described here for A2DP functunality. I think you could have a pretty amazing in dash infotainment system.

Something like this. but with retaining the factory head unit and Dot matrix display.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

As soon as the Nexus 7 was announced I thought about doing something like this. Someone else should do it first though and provide pics and tips. Haha.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweber said:


> These all say they are 7" displays. has anyone tried installing an 7" android tablet (something like the galaxy 7 or the soon to be released nexus 7) in this spot. By moving the dot matrix display to the top of the dash as shown in the picture and installing the Camaro PDIM as described here for A2DP functunality. I think you could have a pretty amazing in dash infotainment system.
> 
> Something like this. but with retaining the factory head unit and Dot matrix display.


You mean something like this... it would take more mods to the dash.
ExclusiveCarAuto : 2012 7" RADIO DVD GPS+TDT ANDROID TABLET EXTRAIBLE WIFI 3G [EX-CARPADC13] - 430.00EUR


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

Not really, the link you provided is just a double din replacement. I was trying to avoid that as I wanted to have a quality android system while retaining a factory look. Not to mention the model you linked looks iffy at best. Also the mounts I have seen so far that replace the factory head unit with a double din look horrible.

Several of the features of the new Nexus 7 make it look ideal for this job as well as it being half the price of the double din head unit you linked. just my $.02. Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## pbaker1316 (Jul 24, 2015)

Does it come with the plastic to fit the old screen to the cubby?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Driving Entertainment | Xtrons


----------

